# VampFangs Vampire Ball - has anyone been to this?



## HauntedGarden (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm fascinated with the VampFangs Vampire Ball - it seems very sophisticated. Has anyone actually gone to this venue, and if so, what are the thoughts? I had questions on the music, the food (if any), if any drinks are included in the $185.00 general admission price. Also, any cons to note? 










Endless Night Salem Vampire Ball


Join us on September 9th 2023 for the most extravagant Salem Event of the Year!




vampfangs.com


----------

